# Well Its Been Nice



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well fellow waterfowlers it has been nice however it is time to go. Some just can't take my brand of sarcasim and my odd sense of humor. Anyone that has shaked my hand knows that I really love to rib. The also know I love to help and educate even if it costs me. Unfortunetly some of you have taken it to heart and way too serious. So I feel it is best to not post any more because I won't change who I am and I really don't like to unessesary piss people off.

Now this is how I really feel about a few things. Alot of you guys think the rest of the country is ignorant about the #s of birds that are here and what a true paradise it is. And it is funny how some of you are putting people down for posting their hunts but then you go to your photo albums and there are dead birds everywhere. Anyone with a ounce of common sense can pick this out. You can also sense the fear because the birds are getting smarter and some of you are actually having to learn how to hunt these birds. OH NO there is another party a half mile away what will we ever do.

Then you have the leeches of the site sucking the blood out of every post. Just lurking away hoping to get a little morsel of info. Or should I call them park pigeons hoping for some bread crumbs. That is why I post north of town or south of town. If you want more specifics then you could PM me and then I would give the general area. Some of you expect GPS coordinates. I did the math I have spent over $900 bucks on fuel scouting between the early season and the regular season. Unless your helping flip that bill your not getting the X. If you want the birds your gonna have to find them. Just tonight I found a pond that is approx 1.5 miles long and about 200 feet wide. It was solid ducks and most were mallards. I could hear them making noise almost a mile away. You guestimate how many there are sitting there.

This is a great website and there is a lot of info and I think that is its purpose. And whether your posting or if your PMing the ND news is getting out. There is no denying that.

I love my waterfowl. Plain and simple! And I think it is a shame some of you want to hoard it all to yourself. And that is fine. However I am a sharer and a helper. If you only knew the #s of PMs I have received asking where, when, and how. You all can say you don't care but some of you have PMd me yourselves and that makes you hypocrites. At least I have the sack to put my stuff out in the open. I honestly think that some have some hatred cause some BASER has come here and done so well while some of you that are suppose to be so great have falling flat on your face!

So in closing I will start deleting my pictures to help keep the ND secret just that and I will start deleting my posts as well. And CBASS honey if you despise them so much why do you read them? Oh yaaa cause you don't care.  For some of you that I have been PMing I will send you my e-mail address and will continue to help you out as much as possible. Remeber guys we are all in it for the same reason. I think a bit of education will go a lot further than the Its all mine attitude.

So once again I do apologize that I have rattled some of your cages!! And ya I won't let the door hit me in the butt and I know good riddens to the arrogant POS. Just remember if you find your in a bind and you need a little help with your goose hunting you can contact the A-Team Baby!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well then, it was a pleasure. Have a good season chopper!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a damn shame to see you leave PC. You've never picked a fight and always helped others.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

How about a change in mind Pork Chop....some of us enjoy reading your posts....


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I for one enjoy reading your posts, don't let a few idiots drive you away from the site.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

See ya Chop! Your posts will be missed !


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry to see you go PorkChop. I've always enjoyed reading your posts and you have helped me without even trying to help me. I appreciate it. Stay in touch and maybe think about coming back once everything calms down.

Goosepride


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

My hat goes off to porkshop for keeping to his convictions. If all of us were from the same stock then this world would be a better place. I too have never hidden my knowledge and get the PM's begging for info and I am not shy about asking fellow sportsmen to come to the Pridelands for a waterfowl hunt.

I wish Porkchop would change his mind, but if I have read him correctly at all, he will stick to his guns and do what he says.

cootkiller


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

PorkChop

Judging by your comrades feedback, you and the help you have provided others will be missed. For you to reconsider and still remain a man of your word, consider changing your alias and return with class and a better, more premium cut, PorkTenderloin.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well this seems like the ***** thing to do. a couple people give you **** so u fold and run to the corner? u do whatever u want but i am calling you on this one.

mark

its a forum for god sake, the more people and opinions the better.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry to see you go Porkchop, I enjoyed your posts. You really shouldn't let other people bother you especially if you're just having fun. Then again there's the old saying...

"If it aint fun anymore, why keep doing it?"


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Shame to see you quit posting....it gave me a smile while i was working  

ps....does this mean your avator is fair game :wink: :wink: It's one of the greatest ones i've ever seen!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chop,You really should reconsider.There is a diverse group on this site, and not all of us are as quick to anger as some.You said that we want to hoard our resources.I think you should wait until the season ends and then come to your own conclusions.This website could allways use other points of view on issues and I can honestly say that I have enjoyed your posts as well as cootkillers  ,everyone has there own opinions.Good luck this season. mallard


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## LOOk'IN TO THE SKIES GUY (Sep 21, 2004)

Waterfowler.com has it nailed...you need to pay to play...maybe that would be a good option here. I don't want to ruin your business plan, but there are alot of freeloaders out there...just looking for any free info...hey i just came to this site recently, so i guess i would pay if i liked what i saw down the road and wanted more info...but after finding this site, i couldn't believe you didn't have to pay to view anything....You guys need to get paid for what you provide. I think the website would gain more profits and the riff raff would be gone because not only are alot of hunters lazy today, but alot of them are cheap. This would help the hunter pressure problem a bit, because alot of lazy hunters most likely look to this free site for the majority of their hunting info and they don't want to put forth the effort themselves on their own. Call me crazy, but i think someone needs to get paid....big time.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Pay to play............ only for services such as this website. Never for access!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Now that's just wrong!!! :eyeroll: Come on, for Christ's sake, why ditch now??!! It's runnin and gunnin season, can't let this **** hit the fan!!!

Anyways, good luck to ya if you really decide to go, hope your season's successful!! :thumb:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Good Riddance

Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.

By the way the field is still loaded. I'll see you in the morning.

:beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

There is always going to be a group of dicks everywhere you go man. Just gotta brush them off. :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I gotta go w/ dogdigger on this one. The comments I read were not that disparaging. This is the internet and if you can't take the kind of banter that I read...whatever.

I actually read your posts, you didn't offend me. All you were really saying was that you either did or did not shoot birds. You didn't give fields away, you didn't give any helpful instructions on decoy placement or calling technique. Every post was an anectode from that days hunt, which is what alot of people come to these sights for, to live vicariously through the trials and tribulations of others in their endeavours (and absolutely not through their success and failures).

Just seems kinda lame you got your feathers ruffled so easily, especially since you seem like a decent guy (which I am sure you are).

Now if #1 said see ya later, I would help him pack his bags and gas his tonka truck.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

porkirelli what is going on...I have had similiar feelings before and decided what the hell it's a free country and I'm going to force you all to read my blither untill Chris kicks me off..lol...have a good one PorkChop 8)


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: Porkchop...I have enjoyed your passion for hunting...last year reading your posts from Alaska wishing you were here..then making it happen...I know it is hard when you are trying to just post some general info and people blast you for it...I know because the same thing happened to me the first time I posted about a hunt on this site..I just don't do it anymore...I thought I was coming to a place we could all share stories and info and found out I was dead wrong...Some people don't like others to have success for some reason..Some people are not happy unless they are putting other people down...

Good luck and have a gread hunting season..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well it looks like from all the positive support everyone has given PC, he'll be coming back.

It'd suck here without him, and if you think otherwise you probably haven't been on the forum long.

This is his FIRST FALL EVER in North Dakota, and he's enjoying it and I hope he stays! With so many people leaving the state and so few coming, we need people like him to help support the resident base of the state.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I would also like to see PC stay! I would also like to get out in the field witht the guy!! Anyone who comes to this state to fulfill his love for hunting, is soeone who we need in the hunting and fishing world. I repect him as a individual and as a part of our national forces!!!
Keep on, keeping on!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Pork Chop thanks for all the info that you posted on here :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I find it hard to believe that Pork Chop or any one else for that matter can get so much flack for giving a little detail on a hunt, or some advise!!!

This IS MY opinion only. I think that with the tens of thousands of residents in the state, the thirty thousand ?? non res hunters, the tens of thousands traveling through the state.That giving info on this site or any other has ruined any hunting possibilites for anyone. In this world we now live in and with the technoligy we have, I do not think there is such thing as a best kept hunting secret.
Its a sport for Godsakes lets treat it as one! :eyeroll:

As I said just my opinion, I hate to see fellow hunters fighting when they should all be having a blast. :beer:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I would bet that PorkChop isnt coming back too soon. I will have to admit hunting with the guy I have learned quite a few little secrets of the trade. The guy would bend over backwards for anyone. Till you know the guy personally don't judge. PorkChop, you know where to reach me. I have some hunts lined up for next week.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

what started all this anyways?

mark


----------



## hunters7 (Sep 11, 2003)

PC,
Hopefully you're just burned out and need a break from the computer for awhile. Those of us who can't be in the field as much as we'd like, appreciate your reports. I like to see where the birds are geographically with the mention of towns, etc. Heck, anyone knows that basically the birds are everywhere.


----------



## hunters7 (Sep 11, 2003)

PC,
Hopefully you're just burned out and need a break from the computer for awhile. Those of us who can't be in the field as much as we'd like, appreciate your reports. I like to see where the birds are geographically with the mention of towns, etc. Heck, anyone knows that basically the birds are everywhere.


----------



## punter (May 11, 2003)

PC, Love the way you wack-m and stack-m......... I spent 11mo's and 29 days in Vietnam helping to protect your 1st. Adm. right to do it......... Don't stop now...............................................

Punter
2/12 1st. Air Cav.


----------

